# Anyone know any good Tarantula breeders?



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, 


I have a friend who could get any pet she liked, and i suggested a Tarantula, now shes getting one.
I thought i might help her out by finding some good breeders.

We dont really care about species, just any old Tarantula will do.
Nowhere too expensive, but still somewhere decent.
We're in Brisbane.
websites would help too, i tried the trading post , petpages and petlink, but theres nothing.



Any good breeders?


----------



## snakenurse (Nov 5, 2008)

Try here: http://www.tropicaltarantulas.com.au/


----------



## pete12 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pauls Aquarium he has a very nice range to choose from and he himself owns over 70 reptiles so you can trust him. 

The shop is on Oxley road


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2008)

I got one on the wall behind me.


----------



## Mick87 (Nov 5, 2008)

either tropical tarantulas i bought a few from brendan and hes g8 or Thegreenscorpion ive bought a few scorps and a T off greg and hes not to bad 
takes about 3-4 days to get em 
they send em via Aus post 

Spiderlings are around 30$ and the price goes up for the larger ones 
i payed about 150 for my psudo. 
warn ur friend tho australian T's arnt like on the movies  they will bite cha ive been taged a few times when i was cleaning out old food 
it hurts like hell


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 5, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I got one on the wall behind me.


 
Damn dude, *RUN!!!! :shock:*


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Damn dude, *RUN!!!! :shock:*




Nah, were cool, His name is Scott, I don't mess with him, he don't mess with me.


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, Rocky!


----------

